# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  رنين الاساور

## الوسادة

*رنين الأساور




اسمعها جيدا تلك الأصوات من
رنين الأساور
ابحث عنك سيدتي
لكن لا أراك
ما زالت تلك النغمات
تهز طبلة أذني
تعرقل مسيري
نحو خيط وجودك بحياتي



ابتسم .. ويهزني
شوقي لسماع يداك وهي
تتمايل كراقصة محترفة
تتقن فن هز الأساور
على رقبتي 
وأنا احس بدفء
يداكِ وهي تتراقص
على جسدي



احزن .. لما كل 
ما جرى مجردا 
من الحقيقة 
أين تلك الساحرة ؟
أين صدى الأساور ؟
لما كل هذا يجري
هل أنا بحلم راقصة
تهز يداها بدون رنين
تلك الأساور
كأغنية دون موسيقى
كلوحة دون رسام
كبحر دون شاطئ !!





حبيبتي أتذوق بهذه
اللحظة الجميلة أريج
من عطر أنفاسك
لأسافر عبر محيطات 
قلبك التي سأسكنها
ولأزرع لكي بكل محارة
أسواره من اللؤلؤ لأبحر
عبر بحيرات صدرك
وارسم لوحة من أنفاسي
مرتطمة بأمواج صدري




تتلاطم كفيها 
فتصدر أصوات
ونغمات
تغريني بلحنها الساحر
تقترب مني
لتفجر من أصابعها
رقصات فتميل
كل أصابعها نحو
قلبي لتحركه
يمينا و شمالا
لتثير مخاوف
أضلاعي من متاهات
شرايين قلبي التي قد
تاهت من رقصات
حبها وأنا استمع
لرنين تلك الأساور





فجأة تتوقف أنثى الجمال
عن الرقص لتتساقط 
تلك الأساور من يديها
الناعمتان لتصدر من ارتطامها 
صدى حزين من الألم والبكاء
لتثير في رموش عينيها
قطرات من دموع ليست
كالدموع التي عاشرتها
ليست كالدموع التي ضممتها
لصدري 




أضمها لصدري 
وهي ساقطة على ذلك
المرمر وبجنبها أساور
القلب ترتعش وصدى
صوتها يرعش قلبي
وأنا امسكها بكل قوتي
لإرجع أساورها بمعصمها 
أضمها أكثر فتبكي طمعاً 
في حنان من كل الحنان 





ابتعد عنها وهي ساقطة
على ارض بيداء واسعة شاسعة
تبحث عني ودقات قلبها تلهث 
خلفها تبحث عني ، تبتعد أكثر
وأنا أناظرها من بعيد 
من وراء الباب
أفاجئها
فأغلق مصابيح تلك الساحة
تصرخ صرخة يسمعها 
الطيور فوق الشجر
وخوف من الظلام الدامس
لتقترب أكثر من ذلك
الضوء الذي ثبته لها على
أنحاء الساحة
لتشاهد منظر
لم تشاهده من قبل
آذ تلك الأنوار لهي
إلا شموع منتشرة
بشكل قلب وهو جالس
وسط ذلك القلب
لترقص
من جديد على أنغام
الأساور تتراقص معها
أضواء الشموع فرحة
بفرحة اللقاء بفرحة
تلك الابتسامة





خائفة أنا
من زمن الرحيل
تتركني
تجرحني
وأبقى أنا 
وحيدة بين
السطور
ابحث عنك
بين البحور
ابحث عنك
بين تلك الأوراق
أجدك فقط
حبرا بلا عنوان
كلمات بلا نتوش
أقرأك لكن لا افهم
سر العيون
يخونني سر الوجود
أم سر الرحيل
أطفئها تلك الشموع
ليحوم بين الجدران
نور القمرالحزين 
فروح
قلبك تبكي
لعمر السنين
ولكنني سأبحث
عن ذلك القلب
الجريح من 
أعماق كلماتك
التي تبعثر القلوب
ليتك لم ترحل
وتعذبني ببحر الوجود





يزورني طيفك حبيبي
بعدما تراقصت معك 
روحي وتلامست
جسدي بجسدك
لنكون روحين لجسد
يرقص مع حس الأساور
المس بكل أنحاء روحي
روحك أتعذب بغياب
طيفك عني
أترجى الزمن 
إن ينصفني ولا ترحل
عني وكل الشوق
يهز بحور صدري
ودقات قلبية تبحث
عنك بعناوين
الصحف
بعناوين
قصص الحب
والغرام قد أجد اسمك
هنا وهناك لكن 
كلما بحثت عنك
أرى صفحات تلك
الكتاب خالية كجدار
طلاه الزمن بحبر
لا لون له كلون حياتي
بدونك 
أتمنى أن يتغير 
لونها بلونك يا حبيبي





ارحمني
يا رحيم القلوب
أنت دعوة من القلب للقلب 
لا تحرجني بدعائي هذا
أريد قلبي أن يرجع لي
لأرقص له رقصات الأساور
وآهات حزني تعزف على
كل المقامات إن ترجع لي
يا عاشق العاشقين
ارحم كلماتي التي
تنازع على إيقاع
قلبي بدقاتي الميتة بدونك
وكل أنفاسي
تدعو إليك بالبقاء
لزمن البقاء المر
وما زالت أصابعي
ترتجف عند لمسي لتلك 
الإله الصماء التي لم 
تعد تغني أو تتراقص
بعد رحيل أصابعك 
التي تعزف الأوتار لتهز الجفون
علها تحضى بلحظة نوم
دون دمع ، فأرحم حالي





افتح أزرار
مصباح غرفتي
ابحث عن نورك
ابحث عن اسمك
ابحث عن سرك
أينك يا زمن البعد
اينك
اينك يا سر الإحزان
ودمع القلب اينك
كم اشتقت لضمك
بزمن فقد القلب الأمين
تسقط صورتك
من على حائط القلب
و يت**ر زجاجها بروحي
وابتسامتك تفطر قلبي
إذ أراها احكي لي عن
حكايات الغياب
قبل أن تتكلم أو تتفوه
بكلمة أمنية أن أضمك لصدري
وأنت تحكي لي عن هجرك
علمني كيف الشوق
صعب بدونك 
علمني وعلمني بالدمع
يذبح الروح من الروح





يا رمال البحر
خذي من قلبي
شرايين العطر
بلونك البني
السحري
تغطي على جسد
الحب لتغازلها
هموم السحر
بابتسامة الجرح
يا نور البحر
لا تغييب عني
حبيبي فتعب
الألم سيطفئ نور
الشمس بعز نهارها

ولهيبها الحارق لقلبي
بجنون الشوق بعواصف
شوقك الذي يحتوي جسدي
على شاطئ قدمي بحدود
نزفك لأحلم بقبلاتك
على جبين راسي
المنحني لك سيد
الحب الذي رحلت
عني وبحر القلب الذي
يشبهك بمدك وجزرك
يا عمري أتمنى أنفاسك
أتمنى قلبك يا كل العمر
سأخلعها تلك القيود قيود
الأساور حتى لا اجن من
حبك فذكرى عشقك فقط يجنني





تحرك قدماي
رمال بحرك
تموج بي
بأرجاء شاطئك
خائفة متسائلة 
إلى أين ستبحر
بي أمواج بحرك
لأغمض عيني
لا اسمع صوت موج
البحر لا أشم رائحة
ملح البحر بل أحسست
برياح الشجر لأشم مكانها
رائحة الطبيعة الخضراء
وعبق أوراق الربيع
لأفتح عيني وغيوم
البحر ترميني على أكليل
الزهر وموج الياسمين
وسحر الشجر امشي وامشي
على تلك المروج ويداي تتناغم
على رنين الأساور بذكرى الزمن
المفرح حتى لاقف إمام شجرة مليئة
بعطور الزهور وألوانها الرائعة
حتى انبهرت بل شهق قلبي فرحة 
ذاك المنظر الجميل الذي لن أشاهده 
إلا بالأحلام
اجري مسرعة نحوها تلك الشجرة
علني أجد حبيب قلبي هنا
ليهدني قلبه عقله بل روحها
ولكن سرعان ما تبخرت تلك البسمة
المملوءة بالفرح لأسمع صوت رياح
تلك الأريج تناديني مع
نغمات الحب المسلوب







سلامي للعين من بُعد العين
سلامي للقلب من بُعد القلب
كلام متناثر من ضيق الصدر
بحثت وتعبت من بعثرة الحرف
و ضم القلم لمحبرة الزمن 
قد جفت ولم يبقى منها
إلا جرحك بصدري
وبعدك الذي المني
سلامي لـ آه البحر حين
تتفجر غضب الشوق للصخر
سلامي لـ آه القمر حين
يشتاق لانفجار السماء
بنغمات النجوم ولهزة النيازك
اعترف بكياني المنهزم
المتعب والبحث
بين الصخور التي
جرحت أصابع قلبي
وكف صدري الملتهب
بدقات جرس رنينك
لصدري بأساور الغربة
لعلني أغمض عيني لأجدك
تتراقص بكل فرحة الم 
من الألم لتعلم كيف أعيش
حسرة الشوق من دونك





ارحل وكفى رحيل
فسوف اخلع أساورك من 
معصمي ولن يهمني حبك
ولن يهمني رقصك بجرحي
سأبتسم سأنسى الحزن الذي
عشته معك وسأصبح ملكة نفسي
نعم سأجعل من معصمي ذكراك
أنت مع تلك الأساور ولن يهمني
رنينها المدوي بقلبي فهو يتعب 
أنفاسي بكل قسوة أقولها لك
ارحل فبعدك ارحم من اختفائك المر 
سأعود يا غريب على قلبي
لمملكتي مرفوعة الرأس
شامخة كلبؤة بزمن الحب المفقود
لا تترقب مني ان**اري وقد ولى
زمن الان**ار فأنني أنثى قلبي
المجروح علمني كيف أنسى
وكيف أعيش حياتي بدونك
نعم سأطويها صفحات
العذاب
وسأحفر قبرك على
الحان دقات قلبي وسأغرس
بدل الزهور سكين الألم
علك تذكر كيف كنت
وفيه لقلبك بل لروحك
نعم سأطويها معاني الحب
ولن ابكي بكائك
ولن احزن لحزنك
ولن أشفق على حبك
فالحب من بعدك بلاء
فالحب .. لا لن أقول
الحب سأعلنها وداعا يا
قسوة الرجال أنت وداعا

مما راق لي 

مع حبي 

الوسادة*

----------


## totoalharbi

وووووووووواوووووووووووو
كلام روووووووووووووعة
ميررررررررررررررسي

----------

